# Musique et Rappel sous iOS 5



## Mdl26061985 (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est des problème ou non. Deux apps pour lesquelles j"ai des "problèmes"

Tout d'abord avec "Musique" : est ce que la fonction de partage de bibliothèque iTunes avec celle du Mac est toujours possible ? Je n'arrive plus à trouver comment switcher de l'une à l'autre. 
Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Deuxième app: Rappel. J'ai un iPad 2 wifi et 3G et mon app rappel ne me permet pas les rappels geolocalisés. C'est normal?

Merci de votre aide !


----------

